# 1997 74i tranny shifter problem stuck in neutral



## jmnz003 (Jul 2, 2008)

O.k. I own a 1997 740i e38 automatic 1ith 133xxx and it had 111xxx when I got the car 5 years ago.. I was coming home and parking the car when it would not shift into park. I tried to force it and it finally went into park so i could turn the car off. Now the dash shows the car is in 3d gear, the shifter shows park and the tranny appears to be in neutral as i am able to push it and it rolls freely.
The car will not start no matter what I try and the shifter is hard to move and will not change the dash display from 3rd ear, and the tranny rolls freely. I should note that the shifter did stick but nothing bad a couple times. I did not notice and noises,smells or vibrations from the tranny at all. Also does anyone know how to check shfter cable and remove shifter boot and console. so I can look at it. no luck here either

I have tried several google searches and sites to get help and everyone seems confused.
Could this be a shifter problem it was sticking a little a coupe of times, I assumed it was just in need of cleaning due to spills, no recent spills. Or is this possible a shifter cable or linkage problem.


----------



## crewdog843 (Mar 15, 2006)

Take a look at www.e38.org to see if you can find anything over there. You may have to take the center console out to look at the switches under there.

jake


----------

